# 70's Columbia Tourist Expert



## cycleblurbs

I'm looking at this Columbia Tourist Expert III on Craigslist.  This will be my first vintage bike purchase and although I like the bike I think it's priced a little high.  Here's a link to the ad:

Is it worth $150?


----------



## bulldog1935

It's a trick bike.  The money would get you a better bike, though doubtful a cooler one.  
I'm sure he will learn that he'll have to barter on the price.


----------



## SirMike1983

No- that's a later Columbia lightweight. Columbia's 1940s-50s lightweights are where you want to put your money. That's basically a commuter/grocery getter type bike. It's reasonably well made but not one of Columbia's better bikes if you go back to the 40s-50s lightweights.


----------



## cycleblurbs

Well he went down to $125 so I'm going to take a look at it and see if I like it.  I'm looking for something I can ride right now that I don't have to fix up.  I've had a really hard time getting a bike that fits and feels comfortable so if this one does I don't mind paying $125 for it.  It looks like he's put new tires/tubes on it, brake pads, cables etc., so it might not be a terrible deal.  

I'm also a little time crunched since I don't want to waste any more of the summer.

Since I'm not looking to flip the bike but to ride it myself I wanted to make sure this was a decent bike and that I wasn't paying an absolutely crazy price for it.  I've had a difficult time finding out much of anything online about the bike so I appreciate your responses. I love the look of the bike and if it is comfortable and rides well I'll be thrilled.  That will give me some time to look around for the bikes I really want and get my feet wet with restoration.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

It's not a good bike, and for the money you should be able to scare up a much better Peugeot  or Motobecane if you want something from that period- heck, I paid less than that for a Dawes Galaxy here in San Francisco. A Schwinn Speedster or Collegiate would be a better built bike, or like Sir Mike said, go earlier.  A Schwinn New World is a great bike, and usually pretty cheap.


----------



## cycleblurbs

Ah well I think I'll go ahead and pass on it.  It's a cool looking bike but I think you guys are probably right.  Plus my budget is tight so even though I'd like something right away I'm going to hold out for something better that's closer to what I want.  

Thanks again!


----------



## SirMike1983

My suggestion would be for $125, you should be able to get yourself a decent Raleigh Sports 3 speed from the 1960s or 70s. Schwinn 3 speeds are ok from that era. I think the Raleigh is the better buy. If you like a 10 speed, Peugeot, Motobecane, Gitane, or Raleigh.


----------



## cycleblurbs

I would really like a Raleigh Sports but they've been hard to come by here in decent condition in my price range.  I'll keep my eyes open though.  My biggest need is that the posture is upright and it's reliable.  I like the Schwinn's as well-Collegiate, Suburban, Traveler and the Breeze off the top of my head.  Anyway, I definitely appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## partsguy

You guys would not believe (or maybe you would) the cost to refrubish a bike nowadays. Tires, tubes, and rim strips can cost $50 alone and I HAVE parted out bicycles because they needed tires and a chain...one was a very clean 1972 Firestone Warrior ladies bike. Everybody bitched and moaned when they saw or heard of it yet nobody wanted to pay me the amount of money it cost to fix it.

I didn't see the ad but is this bike has new tires, tubes, rim strips, shifter and brake cables, deraileur adjustments, etc it was actually a good deal. Depending on how much was done, it could have been practically new. I did a ton of work to a '77 Varsity and got $125 out of it. I turned a profit because I got it dirt cheap and did nearly all of the work myself.


----------



## MrColumbia

classicfan1 said:


> You guys would not believe (or maybe you would) the cost to refrubish a bike nowadays. Tires, tubes, and rim strips can cost $50 alone and I HAVE parted out bicycles because they needed tires and a chain...one was a very clean 1972 Firestone Warrior ladies bike. Everybody bitched and moaned when they saw or heard of it yet nobody wanted to pay me the amount of money it cost to fix it.
> 
> I didn't see the ad but is this bike has new tires, tubes, rim strips, shifter and brake cables, deraileur adjustments, etc it was actually a good deal. Depending on how much was done, it could have been practically new. I did a ton of work to a '77 Varsity and got $125 out of it. I turned a profit because I got it dirt cheap and did nearly all of the work myself.




Unfortunately it often goes into the category of "_throwing good money after bad_" when refurbishing a low value non collectable bike. It is only going to be worth so much regardless of how much money one invests into fixing it up. Then the parts put into it are "used" and lose value as well. 

It is unfortunate like I said because these *Tourists* were decent riding bikes. I see a ton of them that were used for decades as long as they were looked after. Probably why there is little value now, too many were made and have survived in good condition.


----------



## partsguy

MrColumbia said:


> Unfortunately it often goes into the category of "_throwing good money after bad_" when refurbishing a low value non collectable bike. It is only going to be worth so much regardless of how much money one invests into fixing it up. Then the parts put into it are "used" and lose value as well.
> 
> It is unfortunate like I said because these *Tourists* were decent riding bikes. I see a ton of them that were used for decades as long as they were looked after. *Probably why there is little value now, too many were made and have survived in good condition.*




EXACTLY! But also keep in mind...the way we as collectors value an old bicycle is way different than the way the general public will value it. Take for example, a girls bike that's full of rust or has been sloppily re-painted; to you and me it's scrap or a parts bike at best. A Goodwill on the way home from my work had a late 50s-early 60's Murray girls bike that was missing the tank, was a 24" wheel size, spray painted and...priced at $50! All I wanted off it was the bleeder valve from the Komet hub and the rocket-ship reflector on the rear fender. They turned my offer of $20 even after I explained to them _why_ it was a such a rip off...yet some fool out in the sticks bought the thing for a lawn ornament. The same thing happened with a '66 Huffy Fury girls bike I was ready to crush...somebody paid me $40 for that thing and to me and you it was scrap. It's all in marketing!


----------



## MrColumbia

There is where my $150 rule comes in. Every bike under this canopy has some weird potential depending on the market as you stated. No guarantees in this world, just the possibility that someone will pay more than an "educated" collector would expect. I think the stock market is a safer investment but just an observation.


----------



## cycleblurbs

I definitely understand that it can cost quite a bit to refurbish a bike these days.  That's actually why I was considering the bike because at $150 it's a reasonable deal and the owner even went down to $125.  

Still though, I didn't know much about Columbia bikes (still don't really) and couldn't find enough out about them and the little I did find I wasn't particularly impressed by.  

I have no problem paying $125-$150 for a fully refurbished bike that is truly ready to ride (it's amazing what some people selling bikes call "ready to ride") but not for a bike that I'm unsure of and really isn't what I want. Even though I would like one sooner rather than later I'd rather hold out for the Schwinn or Raleigh Sports that I want to show up on the market than get a bike that I know little about. 

I'm not a collector-I'm just looking for a bike that I'm comfortable on for fitness and transportation and that I enjoy riding that is going to be reliable.  I've had a difficult time finding a bike I'm comfortable on (variety of reasons) so that's my main issue followed by budget, reliability and ready to ride condition. Since I didn't know much about the bike and it really wasn't what I want I decided to pass. I was crunched for time and would like something now but I didn't want to throw $125 at something I wasn't sure about. 

Anyway, it may have been a perfect bike for me and the opinions I got about it's reliability/build quality could have been completely wrong but it just wasn't worth it to me to take the chance on it.  





classicfan1 said:


> You guys would not believe (or maybe you would) the cost to refrubish a bike nowadays. Tires, tubes, and rim strips can cost $50 alone and I HAVE parted out bicycles because they needed tires and a chain...one was a very clean 1972 Firestone Warrior ladies bike. Everybody bitched and moaned when they saw or heard of it yet nobody wanted to pay me the amount of money it cost to fix it.
> 
> I didn't see the ad but is this bike has new tires, tubes, rim strips, shifter and brake cables, deraileur adjustments, etc it was actually a good deal. Depending on how much was done, it could have been practically new. I did a ton of work to a '77 Varsity and got $125 out of it. I turned a profit because I got it dirt cheap and did nearly all of the work myself.


----------



## bulldog1935

If you had the finest built-up Rivendell, Ritchey or Calfee frame, you couldn't expect to get your money out of the bike if you sold it.  
(Try selling your truck)
Whoever bought it would be getting a good deal from you.  
If you sneak out of a barn with an old Holdsworth, Herse or Singer, you could probably restore that bike and make some money.  Sadly, you'd probably make more money if you parted it out.  

My 38-y-o $200 Raleigh - I've put well over $1000 into it.  It does what I want, and that's why I spent the money, but I would never expect to sell it for what I have into it.  Though I guess I could part it out and get some back.  
Tough business, and a labor of love.


----------

